# Zombie Hunting Game.



## Smirgen (Nov 8, 2006)

Practice Your shooting skills.

After a few levels you'll get some shotgun shells and you can switch between your pistol and shotgun using the SHIFT key.

De-Animator


----------



## BaconSquishy (Nov 8, 2006)

i got to 70...ive played it before not that great for a shooting game even if its an online game


----------



## Smirgen (Nov 9, 2006)

I got to 116 before one of the biguns tore my arm off and beat me with the wet end.


----------



## GotAnyWeed? (Oct 22, 2013)

wow, I got to check out this game. I love Zombie games!!


----------



## see4 (Oct 22, 2013)

1 star because OP is a racist.


----------



## gioua (Oct 22, 2013)

GotAnyWeed? said:


> wow, I got to check out this game. I love Zombie games!!



[h=1]Access forbidden![/h] You don't have permission to access the requested object. It is either read-protected or not readable by the server. 
If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster.


----------

